# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Meeting new pour to existing floor

## Sosnowki1

Hey guys, 
I am filling in an area of dirt in my basement approx 10x8. I am going to put rebar in my new pour and was thinking about drilling it into the existing floor as well. Does that help bond the 2 concretes? Also, what is the best way to finish the top of it? Will it always look like 2 separate pieces of concrete or is there a trick to blend them together half way decent?

----------

